# Midweek bike morning training



## paul taylor (4 Feb 2013)

Is anybody aware of any groups that cycle wed or thurs mornings in Cheshire area. I am keen to join a club but cannot ride evenings or weekends due to job commitments. Am looking to do interesting rides of 80-120k or so to train up this year for half iron man


----------



## xxmimixx (4 Feb 2013)

have you seen this site?

http://www.goskyride.com/

you can look for local rides or "hook up with other cyclists"?


----------



## paul taylor (4 Feb 2013)

I haven't seen that before. Thanks alot


----------



## xxmimixx (4 Feb 2013)

Good luck with your training, I'm going to do my first half iron next year


----------

